

Black Silk - Chinese J-20 Stealth Fighter Takes Off - psogle
http://www.asb.tv/blog/2011/01/black-silk-j-20-chinese-stealth-launch/

======
sdfdfgsdfgh
So they begin to spend $Bn on more and more elaborate weapons systems to
challenge a non-existent threat.

Our plan to destroy them is working, it got rid of the USSR, now China, just
the USA to go.

~~~
fleitz
China is continually at war with their citizenry. I'm sure they'll find a use
for it in Tibet.

~~~
cabalamat
Air superiority fighters are not enormously useful in fighting against
insurgents.

------
rickdangerous1
I so guess all these years of exfiltrating military design secrets from the
West has finally paid off.

~~~
bliving
Yes. And they're not shy about it either.

"The way in which the J-20 was unveiled also reflects China’s use and control
of information technology to support national interests. The test airfield is
located in the city of Chengdu and is not secure, with many public viewing
points. Photography is technically forbidden, but reports suggest that patrols
have been permitting the use of cell phone cameras."

[http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2011/01/more-on-chinese-
stea...](http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2011/01/more-on-chinese-stealth-
fighter-and-apt.html)

~~~
rickdangerous1
interesting. On a slightly tangential note, I wonder if the Chinese are going
to attain sophisticated manned aerial capabilities just in time to have it
completely superseded by American UAV capabilities which aren't constrained by
having to contain human meat bags.... <http://wiredforwar.pwsinger.com/>

------
gersh
What does this prove? Apparently, they have a new airplane. Is this plane
really stealth? What are its capabilities? Does this really matter?

~~~
ars
I've been wondering that too - what makes it stealthy?

It doesn't look stealthy - it has large fins, a big cockpit bump, and the
engines don't seem to shield their exhaust.

Anyone know more about this subject, and can explain?

~~~
pohl
The WP entry has something to offer:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu_J-20>

